# Bombers.



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey all, those of you that know, what are the current prices going round for Gold Bombers and husky jerks at the mo.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

depends on the exact style, but I have seen bombers range in price from $13 - $17 (exact same modle) not sure about the husky's.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Peter,
Gold Bombers 15A for $9.65 at MoTackle http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=570 
and Husky Jerk 10's for $12.45 http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr=product&product_id=380


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i noticed that BCF were doing 2 for $25 on the bomber range,


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------

